# video of my place in Texas



## Ken N Tx (Aug 2, 2017)

Testing video
[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ExCr004tETs[/video] . See all my public videos,search 1kenntx on YouTube..


----------



## Pappy (Aug 2, 2017)

Looks like the American dream house. Did you build or buy it like that. Very nice.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 2, 2017)

Love it Ken!  Reminds me of my sister and Bil's place in Louisiana.  Wide open spaces.  They will always live there as they are used to having land, open spaces, cows and being able to go outside and shoot his guns!  I love to visit as its so peaceful.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 2, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Looks like the American dream house. Did you build or buy it like that. Very nice.


We built it 1999..



terry123 said:


> Love it Ken!  Reminds me of my sister and Bil's place in Louisiana.  Wide open spaces.  They will always live there as they are used to having land, open spaces, cows and being able to go outside and shoot his guns!  I love to visit as its so peaceful.


We love it!!


----------



## Katybug (Aug 2, 2017)

That's a might fine spread you've got there, Ken, beautiful home, beautiful landscaping and I'm sure you're very proud.  Do you have help with the mowing?  That's a lot to keep up with even with a riding mower, but you've done an outstanding job.


----------



## Raven (Aug 2, 2017)

Wow!  Ken that's a lot of space and privacy.  A wonderful property to own.

How many acres?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2017)

What a great place you have there, Ken!


----------



## IKE (Aug 2, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> We built it 1999..
> 
> 
> We love it!!
> View attachment 40131



That's a mighty fine looking posse you've rounded up Ken..... who y'all going after ?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 2, 2017)

Lovely home, flowers, bird houses and wishing well there!  Really nice spread you've got Ken! :cool2:


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 2, 2017)

Nice place, Ken.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 2, 2017)

Real nice place you have, Ken.      It's great to have some elbow room between your house and the neighbor's.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 2, 2017)

Neat  Ken.     I envy you and  your  Mrs.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 2, 2017)

Katybug said:


> That's a might fine spread you've got there, Ken, beautiful home, beautiful landscaping and I'm sure you're very proud.  Do you have help with the mowing?  That's a lot to keep up with even with a riding mower, but you've done an outstanding job.


Thank you all for the compliments!!
Yes I do the mowing with a 50" cut rider and  Ford tractor with a pull behind 60" mower..


----------



## Trade (Aug 2, 2017)

Quite a spread you got there Dude!


----------

